
Framer Playground - davidbarker
https://www.framer.com/blog/posts/introducing-framer-playground/
======
koenbok
We have blended code and a canvas for rapid prototyping with React. You can
code your own components, use our excellent library to add animations and
gestures (based on Popmotion) and visually compose them on the canvas.

[https://www.framer.com/api](https://www.framer.com/api)

------
tannerc
Really excited to see this. The built-in code editor feels like a small step-
change, but it's one of the features I miss most from Framer classic.

As a designer, being able to easily jump between code and design for complex
prototypes makes my workflow dramatically faster. Love seeing the continued
evolution of Framer X.

